# Job at mount sinai hospital



## Ajith Thomas (Mar 24, 2016)

hi Friends 

I am from india and looking for a Physical Therapist job in USA. I used to apply for vacancies which are advertised on web.Recently I got a mail from Mount Sinai Hospital NEW YORK for the position of Physical Therapist offering 9500 US dollar per month

Email ID is [email protected] net

address is given as:-

THE MOUNT SINAI HOSPITAL
One Gustave L. Levy Place
New York, NY 10029-6574 

phone: +16463960611 Fax is also same: +16463960611

HR manager Name is written as Philip Morgan.

I rung this number and who pick up the phone introduced himself as Dr.Philp Morgan. He told me to fill up the application form and an online questionnaire and revert him back. I did the same as he insisted me to do. 

Yesterday, I got a mail from same ID mentioning it as my agreement letter. 

can anyone explain me is this genuine offer or scam.

Below is the content of both emails:-

INTERVIEW AND APPLICATION FORM

THE MOUNT SINAI HOSPITAL
One Gustave L. Levy Place
New York, NY 10029-6574 



Dear Applicant,

Our office got Your resume CV relating to the direct employment going on in our company for consideration.

To proceed further in this recruitment program, you are to provide the following details;
1. Fill the attach Application form sign with date
2. Answers to the interview questions 
3. Genuine and Valid Educational qualifications Certificates scan copies
4. Scan Copies of your International passport.
2. Two colored photo seize

You are requested to send a scan copy of your certificates as proof of educational qualification. Alongside with Attached in this mail is application form, which you have to print out, fill the personal information needed on it with pen and return it to us as attach file by email. This form will be attended officially in the office by the Hospital employment officials.

Your qualification and work experience can be considered in line with a number of vacant positions which currently needs qualified applicants to fill up.
Our HR senior officials shall review all the filled Application, Interview response provided by all applicants and their educational qualification certificates.

JOB STATUS: Full-Time and Half Time.
SALARY INDICATION: 9500 USD Dollars (Nine Thousand Five Hundred United States Dollars) and above pending on work experience and field of specialization.

However, kindly return your answer script together with filled application form within 72 hours of receipt.

Due to you are our employee outside USA, we have also decided to interview you by email. There is an attached Letter of Interview to this mail, which you have to read carefully and answer as expected. You are expected to prudently answer the questions attached to this mail for a successful interview and answer as it requires that will enable our HR office to give you call for better conversion regarding your employment.

NOTE: That you are eligible to submit this application form for this employment if and only your international passport is at hand and you are ready to relocate to work in USA or our offices in other locations. We are anticipating a quick response to this form before we go on entering an agreement and employment with you.

Proper self introduction interview will be conducted here in our office in (USA) if selected to enable the company management know you better.

Best of luck!!!


MOUNT SINAI HOSPITAL
Human Resource Manager
Philip Morgan
Tel: +16463960611
Fax: +16463960611


AGREEMENT LETTER

THE MOUNT SINAI HOSPITAL
One Gustave L. Levy Place
New York, NY 10029-6574



Dear Ajith Kundukulam,

I'm in receipt of your mail with the attached filled application form that was sent to you. We appreciate your interest and willingness to work in our Hospital. We have gone through your profile and your qualifications with your age of experience, this have made us to consider to offer you the position of "PHYSIOTHERAPIST" this is because of your lengthy work experience but this position becomes official when the management have concluded, which will be coming up after you agree with the terms and condition of this Hospital by signing this contract with us.

However, attached to this mail is Contract Agreement Letter, which you are to print, sign and return to us immediately for other official protocols if you accept the conditions. You must know that we have few weeks of enrollment in our Hospital with all the legal formalities being completed including the Visa and Ticket processing period. Our Hospital has provided a free accommodation that befits family size not exceeding 5 occupants in its housing estate for its employee. This means that you are not providing any accommodation for yourself throughout the period you are working with us.

Our Hospital shall provide air ticket for you to come here from your country after you must have scanned your Visa to us. This will enable the Hospital Transportation Department to process your ticket to come for your career with us. Moreover, you are expected to follow the Hospital's traveling policy. So for this reason you should take care of the Visa Fee. Our Hospital will not initially take responsibility for your Visa processing fees as we do not want to waste Hospital money on applicants that are not actually prepared to travel abroad even after the Visa has been approved to them (Hospital Policy) Your readiness with the Visa will enable the USA Attaché and USA Visa Officials to facilitate the immediate processing of your visa application forms and other traveling documents without any delay.
Finally, Our Hospital shall open an international account for you on the account that you migrated from there to here on WORK VISA and your salary is payable at regular payroll period by cheque.

If you agree with this employment schedules, and ready to relocate and to work with us, print out this contract agreement and sign it after reading and send it back to us for office use. Nevertheless, having read and accepted the norms and ethics of this Hospital/Contract Agreement, you are requested to send a scan copy of your certificates as proof of educational qualification, if only you haven't send to us before. Your certificates will help us to prepare the documents that will be sent to the Embassy in your Country for your visa application forms to be processed.

Best regards, 

MOUNT SINAI HOSPITAL
Human Resource Manager
Philip Morgan
Tel: +16463960611
Fax: +16463960611



Please help me to know this offer is true or fake,
Thanks in advance.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

A serious case of short bus.

A) Did you read the answers to your other post?
B) You are not licensed in the US.
C) You have no visa to work in the US.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Hahaha, at least now, they corrected the spelling error in the hospital's name.
But still, the document is full of grammatical and spelling errors.
Big scam!


----------



## Ajith Thomas (Mar 24, 2016)

Thanks friends, 
As you guys told if its a big scam, I can soon expect a mail from them providing an account number in India to which I should bank in my money for 'VISA 'processing. I would like to know what is the method of payment for H1B visa to US embassies in concerned countries, India in my case. Should the individual do have to apply himself for the same or through attornies?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Ajith Thomas said:


> Thanks friends,
> As you guys told if its a big scam, I can soon expect a mail from them providing an account number in India to which I should bank in my money for 'VISA 'processing. I would like to know what is the method of payment for H1B visa to US embassies in concerned countries, India in my case. Should the individual do have to apply himself for the same or through attornies?


Neither an individual nor an attorney can apply for H1B. It has to be the employer.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

And it's against the law to have the employee pay for it! The employer has to pay for it.


----------



## Ajith Thomas (Mar 24, 2016)

Thanks to both of you. You both are doing great help out for me here. I will update you as soon as I receive the new mail from 'mount sinai hospital' regarding the topic


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

When you receive that mail from "Mount Sinai hospital" you should simply toss it out, or delete it (if it's an e-mail).

There are so many errors of usage and procedure in that letter as to be laughable. (First one that caught my eye: "housing estate" is not an American term. Also US employers only very rarely provide family accommodation as part of the employment terms.) Do not proceed with anything they have asked of you. Just throw the letters away. You'll be glad you did.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

I've just read through the letter and reply....
It's more than likely from a 12 year old kid in a Nigeria internet cafe than any kind of genuine offer.
The first thing a person needs to do, even when sending out bogus job offers to rip people off is to research correct grammar.


----------



## Newyorkaise (Nov 30, 2010)

Ajith, I live in New York City and all of my doctors work at Mount Sinai. This is a total scam: both letters are in very bad, nearly illiterate English, and I can assure you that the hospital doesn't have anything remotely resembling a "housing estate" (which, as Bev noted, isn't even an American expression).

You don't sound convinced that the advice you are receiving here is accurate. It is. Don't waste your time on this absurd "offer" - there is no shortage of physiotherapists in New York City, and there is certainly no need for Mount Sinai to provide airfare, housing, or any other such benefit to anyone seeking such a job. 

I googled Mount Sinai and couldn't find anyone in HR named Philip Morgan. Moreover, all of the listed Mount Sinai phone numbers are in the 212 area code - 646 is a relatively recent area code used largely for cell phones. The fact that someone picked up at that number and claimed to be at Mount Sinai is meaningless. He may well have obtained the number through Skype or another service and be located in Nigeria, for all anyone can tell.

You are being scammed. Please, listen to the advice you are being given: if you receive any further communications from these people, toss it in the trash. This alleged offer is absolutely not real. 

Let me suggest that if you really want to move the the US you should consider taking some classes to improve your English - if your language skills were better you would see that the messages you received were clearly not written by anyone employed as an HR professional at a major US hospital. In fact, they are not at the level one would expect of a reasonably educated young teenager.

Good luck to you, but please don't continue to place any hope in this dreadful scam.


----------



## Ajith Thomas (Mar 24, 2016)

Thanks a lot for your valuable advice sir. Seriously, thanking all of you for renting me support here. 
I gathered some information about the proper channel to USA. 

TOEFL > CREDENTIAL EVALUATION > CREDIT ATTAINING COURSE > EMPLOYER SPONSORSHIP > NPTE > LICENSURE OF DESIRED STATE> H1B 

I would like to know, is this the proper way to advance?


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

I will just add that the usual reason for importing foreign workers into the US is that they are (supposedly) less expensive than hiring Americans to perform the same tasks. That being the case, it seems highly unlikely that you would be offered $9,500 per month salary when that is probably a third, or more, higher than would be paid to an American resident citizen of equal skill and training.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

accbgb said:


> I will just add that the usual reason for importing foreign workers into the US is that they are (supposedly) less expensive than hiring Americans to perform the same tasks. That being the case, it seems highly unlikely that you would be offered $9,500 per month salary when that is probably a third, or more, higher than would be paid to an American resident citizen of equal skill and training.


PTs I work with for a client must have a minimum of a Masters (PhD preferred) at an ACOTE accredited program, 10 years field experience and one year full time academic assignment at an ACOTE accredited program, current licensure Most come in at 125k or over. Relocation is the norm. The only difficulty is the one full year f/t academic assignment as it means a serious payout. Those who target a career in academia once their bodies show signs of their field career get this over with early on. Otherwise - no shortage.


----------



## abhishek pandey (May 13, 2016)

*mount sinai hospital*

same here


THE MOUNT SINAI HOSPITAL 
One Gustave L. Levy Place 
New York, NY 10029-6574 


INTERVIEW AND APPLICATION FORM 

Dear Applicant, 

Our office got Your resume CV relating to the direct employment going on in our company for consideration. 

To proceed further in this recruitment program, you are to provide the following details; 
1. Fill the attach Application form sign with date 
2. Answers to the interview questions 
3. Genuine and Valid Educational qualifications Certificates scan copies 
4. Scan Copies of your International passport. 
2. Two colored photo seize 

You are requested to send a scan copy of your certificates as proof of educational qualification. Alongside with Attached in this mail is application form, which you have to print out, fill the personal information needed on it with pen and return it to us as attach file by email. This form will be attended officially in the office by the Hospital employment officials. 

Your qualification and work experience can be considered in line with a number of vacant positions which currently needs qualified applicants to fill up. 
Our HR senior officials shall review all the filled Application, Interview response provided by all applicants and their educational qualification certificates. 

JOB STATUS: Full-Time and Half Time. 
SALARY INDICATION: 9500 USD Dollars (Nine Thousand Five Hundred United States Dollars) and above pending on work experience and field of specialization. 

However, kindly return your answer script together with filled application form within 72 hours of receipt. 

Due to you are our employee outside USA, we have also decided to interview you by email. There is an attached Letter of Interview to this mail, which you have to read carefully and answer as expected. You are expected to prudently answer the questions attached to this mail for a successful interview and answer as it requires that will enable our HR office to give you call for better conversion regarding your employment. 

NOTE: That you are eligible to submit this application form for this employment if and only your international passport is at hand and you are ready to relocate to work in USA or our offices in other locations. We are anticipating a quick response to this form before we go on entering an agreement and employment with you. 

Proper self introduction interview will be conducted here in our office in (USA) if selected to enable the company management know you better. 

Best of luck!!!



MOUNT SINAI HOSPITAL 
Human Resource Manager 
Philip Morgan 
Tel: +14702310744 
Fax: +14702310744


----------

